# 10 Gallon Newbie



## RC1313 (Apr 1, 2013)

Hey everyone, I've decided I want to do some research on this hobby. Right now I only have space for a 10 gallon tank. Are vertical and horizantal alignments due to personal preference or is one better for frogs over the other? Also, I'm assuming I have room for one small frog only, what species would be okay to have out and about? I think I want to get a tankless kit from Josh's frogs. Would orchids have enough space in this tank or should I stick to more low profile plant species? I'm sure I have more questions, and of course a ton of more research, but I hope you can help! Thanks so much


----------



## gturmindright (Mar 15, 2006)

What is a tankless kit?


----------



## RC1313 (Apr 1, 2013)

gturmindright said:


> What is a tankless kit?


Thumbnail Dart Frog Tankless Kit (10 Gallon) | Josh's Frogs


----------



## gturmindright (Mar 15, 2006)

That will get you started on the right track. Orchids can be difficult to grow in the viv. Have you decided on the frog you are going to get yet? How many are you planning on getting?


----------



## Fantastica (May 5, 2013)

People go vertical with arboreal dart frogs, and horizontal with terrestrial dart frogs. I would suggest going vertical since you'll have to get a glass part made for the opening either way.
I also think thumbnails will utilize the space much more than any terrestrial frog, so I would go with a pair of imitators.
I'd suggest a jewel orchid if you have your heart set on a species of orchid.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

Macodes petola has grown very, very well for me and it is a great jewel orchid for the vivarium, I highly recommend it. Some of the plant people can give you more guidance than I can though.

John


----------



## RC1313 (Apr 1, 2013)

gturmindright said:


> That will get you started on the right track. Orchids can be difficult to grow in the viv. Have you decided on the frog you are going to get yet? How many are you planning on getting?


I was wondering what species would be best, as I was unsure. I was thinking one or maybe two. I might hold off on orchids until I feel confident then. Thanks! 



Fantastica said:


> People go vertical with arboreal dart frogs, and horizontal with terrestrial dart frogs. I would suggest going vertical since you'll have to get a glass part made for the opening either way.
> I also think thumbnails will utilize the space much more than any terrestrial frog, so I would go with a pair of imitators.
> I'd suggest a jewel orchid if you have your heart set on a species of orchid.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


Okay, I'll look at imitators thanks!


----------



## RC1313 (Apr 1, 2013)

Would an imitator be appropriate for my first frog? Also, with substrate, why do some people have the LECA and eggcrate you can see (IMO it's not very attractive, but I understand if its necessary to use). I know it's for drainage, but then some people don't utilize it so I am just confused. Thanks for the help everyone


----------



## gturmindright (Mar 15, 2006)

You don't want your soil to ever touch water. That's the whole point of a false bottom. You can put something outside of your tank to block the view of the false bottom. I enjoy vents more than imitators. You can try some vents too.


----------



## RC1313 (Apr 1, 2013)

gturmindright said:


> You don't want your soil to ever touch water. That's the whole point of a false bottom. You can put something outside of your tank to block the view of the false bottom. I enjoy vents more than imitators. You can try some vents too.


Okay awesome. Thanks so much.


----------



## RC1313 (Apr 1, 2013)

Are vents as bold as imitators?


----------



## RC1313 (Apr 1, 2013)

Also how thick should the substrate on top of the false bottom be? Sorry I keep coming up with more questions as I research


----------



## jflick345 (Sep 16, 2013)

Here are some great resources to start with and each site has many more articles. 

New England Herpetoculture LLC - Vivarium Construction 101

New England Herpetoculture LLC - What to Expect In Your Vivarium

New England Herpetoculture LLC - 10 Commandments of Vivarium Building

Josh's Frogs How-To Guides » Blog Archive Terrarium Construction » Josh's Frogs How-To Guides


----------



## ngeno626 (Nov 14, 2013)

most people say thumbnails are tough for first frogs. I love my vents however tics might be a better choice since they are typically bolder then most thumbs


----------



## ngeno626 (Nov 14, 2013)

no generally imis are more bold then vents


----------



## Fantastica (May 5, 2013)

I really don't think there's anything more "tough" about Ranitomeya than D. tinctorius. If anything, Ranitomeya might be easier because more can be housed in a small tank compared to D. tinctorius. The only Ranitomeya I would avoid would be fantastica, because they have a reputation for being REALLY fast.


----------



## Jeremy M (Oct 19, 2012)

has no one suggested Epipdobates tricolor yet? One of my very favorite frogs and in my opinion, perfect candidate for a first frog. They're bold, pretty forgiving, have great personality and a killer feeding response. Some people aren't drawn to them because they don't have the stereotypical "blowing-up-in-your-face" dart frog colours, but they're plenty gorgeous in their on right and some days I just think they're easier on the eyes.


----------



## slimninj4 (Dec 31, 2013)

Don't forget to share your build


----------

